# Mid Ohio/Buckeye bee



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

They don't list a number on their web site Tom but here is the link so you can email um.

http://www.buckeyebee.com/


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

Thanks Alpha really looking for a ph#


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

Yeah Tom I tried searching Mansfield directory and came up with nothing. Sorry bro...maybe they don't want people calling them. :scratch: Weird in this day and age.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Thanks again*

Yeah Dave makes you wonder no?


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

This is the # I found 740-405-4174


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Great!*

Thank you Derek!


----------



## swarm_trapper (Jun 19, 2003)

hey tom i bought a 150 nucs from him about 4 years ago now they were the sorriest nucs i have ever seen. And he kept putting me off for the pick up date (he delayed it about a month). if thats not bad enought i never got the 40 queens i payed in advance for and i have never been able to get ahold of him since. so just my opinion i would be very careful i know of other guys that got screwed from him also. i talked with an ohio beekeeper from that area last year and he said that the cops were looking for him, maybe thats why he is hard to get a hold of. why are you asking about him tom? long way from home to buy nucs? regards Nick


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Hot air*

He said he would cash me out for 400 colonies @ $300 ea. I think I can safely fuggedaboutit. No return calls, email, etc. He's hiding looks like. Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Another candidate for the Huck Babcock Award?:no:


----------

